# hot water discharge @ dow chem. in freeport..



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

does any one here know where the hot water discharge is located for dow checmical in freeport? is it in the brazos harbor? or on the actual river? or are there multible ones?


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

there are two discharges from dow plant b that empty into the brazos. put in at hwy.36 bridge,and run up the river maybe a mile staying on the right bank. the first one you really can't up into, but the second will let you in a little further. caught many a redfish there thru the years.lot of folks scared of eating fish from there, but i ain't glowing yet!


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

correct, about a mile down river from my house. Ive caught a few baby tarpon there too.


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck fishing there. Dow secutrity has been running folks out of there lately. The first time is a verbal warning, the second they call your tx #'s into the USCG.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I work out here at Dow and ever since 9/11, Dow Security has kept a close eye on the plant's perimeter. Probably depends on what kind of mood the guard is in that day, but chances are you'll get run outta there.

And if you think you can sneak in there at night, ehhhhhh....wrong. Frowned upon even more so.

For those that used to fish there, or anywhere else close to Dow or the Port of Freeport, we can thank Osama and his gang for the dwindling number of places to fish around Freeport.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

jackk said:


> lot of folks scared of eating fish from there, but i ain't glowing yet!


Im not trying to hi Jack your post, I know that the above was said and written with a bit of humor intended,

but,

in seriousness, its not the glowing, its the cancer causing, baby deforming agent chemicals that eat a person up years later and cause health problems in infants/older folks thats the problem.

My opinion would be to enjoy catching the fish if a person can fish at the Dow Discharges, but I personally would write the trip down for a sporting trip and turn the fish back loose. Its not worth the risk to harm a family member or friend just to have supper.

Some of you might remember this fishing hole---The Skimmer Gates. In the 60's, this was absolutely one of my favorite places to get taken by my grandfather to go fishing. No more tho... This was one of the major intakes where dow got their water from.

Heck, who knows, if chemicals keep getting dumped in the waters of the world, our grand kids might not get to safely eat fish at all when they are maturing adults (our age).

JMO, which dont mean a thing other than to me,

The "_want to live a long healthy life without getting cancer_" Hog


----------

